# Homemade Groover



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Is it absolutely water-tight? Are you prepared to do the raw and open dumpage each time you come home from a trip? Do you live someplace where there are plenty of scat machines? Are you absolutely broke? If the answer is "no" to three or more of those questions, then maybe you should reconsider this idea.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd put something other than feces in that.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Econo toilet: use a 5gal bucket with Gamma seal lid and wag bags.



jeffro said:


> I'd put something other than feces in that.


That would make a killer bar/beverage drybox.


----------



## cowboy907 (May 3, 2017)

we use a similar system, ( our rocket box is probably in better shape) however, we use 20mm ammo cans. just buy a regular old toilet seat, make some adjustments so it fits well on top of the can and whala-groover. Emptying is not that big of a deal. We have a city rv dumps station, open the hole, open the can, dump can, wash out can and away you go! To be honest I prefer just using a ammo can, makes the whole process-easier, sitting down, wiping, pack up, cleaning.etc....


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

First thing I would do is a neat looking paint job on that bad boy, than figure out what you want to use it for, flower pot, groover, storage unit, trash container, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like it would weigh more than your boat when full, four man job setting up groover.


----------



## OregonianRG (Jun 14, 2010)

You need a tight gasket for it to pass. I use a rocket box with a raised handicap toilet seat. Works good.


----------

